
Gmailaholics - craigkerstiens
http://gmailaholics.com/
======
portmanteaufu
This is likely a matter of personal preference, but I strongly dislike having
to sit through a video on a landing page. Thus, I visited the site, read the
five bullet points, and left again having no idea what they were trying to get
me to do. It wasn't until I opened the page one more time while writing this
comment that I realized that the bullet points were clickable. I'm not a UX
designer, but I didn't feel that this setup would have a good, uh, conversion
rate? Is that the phrase?

Just my two cents.

------
lucian1900
Their ripping on Gmail isn't funny, and a little odd, seeing as how they're
making a Gmail 3rd party plugin thing.

I don't think I'd trust them to XSS Gmail for me.

